# Monster Aquarium



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Just when I think I'm too obsessed with the hobby I run into something like this that changes my mind.

This guy is one good DIYer. Caution, it is a long thread.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=38542&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Unbelievable!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

all I gotta say is


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Love too incorporate this to my 29gallon, or even my 10gallon. Styerfoam and concrete huh? Hmmm, the gears are turning..


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

ditto to what Tony said...


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't kill me 

Looking at the time invested in this project, energy, money etc, I'm actually not that crazy about the setup. It doesn't look too natural to me. I'm assuming it was created for one of the East African lakes, either Malawi, Tanganyika or Victoria.

I was part of that forum for a long time and participated as Mod. There are many skilful and knowledgeable members there. Great forum.

If you want to see good and natural looking background, check this picture
http://www.tropheus.info/riftlakes/cichlids/grafik/ronneby/ronneby_01.jpg


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Jay I can agree in a way. The rocks were great. But the trees weren't exactly the best. 

That background you sent was nice. How was that created?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

skinns said:


> Jay I can agree in a way. The rocks were great. But the trees weren't exactly the best.
> 
> That background you sent was nice. How was that created?


http://www.pangea.dk/start.htm


----------



## lomax (Jul 11, 2004)

well hello all  

funny to see people talking about me here!

Jay, the tank is for 3 trios of C. Furcifer featerfins, add in some other tangs like Neolamprologus buescheri and a few Utintas.

It was copied from dive photos of lake Tang, The only things I added were the tree trunks as my wife used to love them in our old planted tanks. It was my first DIY plywood tank, I AM CRAZY! never should have learned on a 600G tank, but it is up and running now after a fast start. Now I am looking for some shellies for below the side window, and some more cryps like utintas but jumbo size type. 

Anyone has questions just ask over at my post .


----------

